# Private Label - Alpha



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello,

I have a stupid question. 

I was in Alpha's website, looking under Apples and Oranges, and came across Tees for Youth Private Label. 

Does this mean I could actually get label-less tees through them? 'Cause their label is very difficult to remove.

Thanks,
Aimee


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

More than likey, it means that if you provide them with a label of your own, then they will place your label in the shirts.

There is usually a higher minimum involved for this. You should contact them to see what it is.


----------



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

That’s what I thought, but I was hoping for a miracle 
The odd thing is, it looks like you can go in and order just one piece.

I emailed them two days ago, haven’t heard back yet, but I’ll keep you posted.

Aimee


----------

